# Tu en publies toujours de meilleurs



## gouro

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si on peut dire la phrase suivante afin d'éviter la répétition.

Contexte : Yasser, tu publies toujours des poèmes.

Celui qui veut le remercier de ça peut dire " merci Yasser, tu en publies toujours de meilleurs"?

D'avance merci


----------



## Bezoard

Non, c'est maladroit et de plus vous répétez "publies". Pourquoi ne pas se contenter de :
_Ils sont de mieux en mieux. _


----------



## OLN

Ils sont meilleurs de jour en jour.


----------



## gouro

Merci mais je voulais remplacer poèmes par le pronom en et que meilleurs qualifie poèmes, c'est pour cela que j'ai employé " tu en publies toujours de meilleurs" en pensant que c'était correct. Mais malheureusement, la phrase n'est pas correcte grâce à votre aide. Le français est une langue très complexe !


----------



## OLN

Alors pour éviter la répétition de _publier _: _Tu en écris/composes chaque jour de meilleurs._


----------



## gouro

OLN said:


> Alors pour éviter la répétition de _publier _: _Tu en écris/composes chaque jour de meilleurs._


Mais si le verbe " publier" est implicite ( tout le monde sait qu'il publie des poèmes), on ne peut pas employer " publier" en disant :

Tu en publies toujours de meilleurs ?

Mais OLN, vous évitez l'adverbe"toujours" dans ma phrase, est-ce dire que son emploi est incorrect dans ladite phrase ?


----------



## JClaudeK

gouro said:


> Contexte : Yasser, tu publies toujours des poèmes.
> 
> Celui qui veut le remercier de ça peut dire " merci Yasser, tu en publies toujours de meilleurs"?


A vrai dire, le contexte n'est pas clair pour moi.

Qui dit "Yasser, tu publies toujours des poèmes." - et est-ce une question ou une constatation ?


----------



## gouro

Moi, par exemple, je veux remercier quelqu'un, parce qu'il publie régulièrement des poèmes sur son blog.
Alors, je voudrais lui dire cette phrase : 

Bonjour Yasser, merci beaucoup, vraiment tu en publies toujours de meilleurs.

Je dis cela, puisque je veux éviter la répétition de " poèmes" en le remplaçant par le pronom " en " et le qualifie de meilleurs, d'où l'apparition de " meilleurs" dans la phrase. 
Mais selon nos intervenants français, la phrase est maladroite, et il faut l'éviter. Et pourtant, je pensais qu'elle était correcte


----------



## Chimel

gouro said:


> Mais selon nos intervenants français, la phrase est maladroite, et il faut l'éviter. Et pourtant, je pensais qu'elle était correcte


Rassurez-vous, la phrase est bel et bien grammaticalement correcte (s'il était question de poèmes dans la phrase précédente et que le _en _se réfère donc clairement à cela).

L'impression de "maladresse" est subjective et pas nécessairement partagée par tout le monde. Personnellement, je ne partage pas tout à fait le jugement des autres intervenants sur ce point.


----------



## Maître Capello

gouro said:


> merci Yasser, tu en publies toujours de meilleurs


De meilleurs que quoi ou que qui ? La phrase telle quelle est pour moi boiteuse parce qu'on ne comprend pas ce qui fait exactement l'objet de la comparaison. À la première lecture, j'ai d'ailleurs compris que Yasser en faisait de meilleurs que le locuteur !

_— Tu as publié un beau poème.
— Merci, Yasser, mais tu en publies toujours de meilleurs [que moi]._

Au fait, Yasser écrit-il lui-même ces poèmes ou ne fait-il que les mettre sur son blog ? Selon le cas, le verbe _publier_ n'est peut-être pas le plus adapté.

Si le but du commentaire est de dire que les poèmes publiés par Yasser sont de mieux en mieux, je dirais :

_Merci pour tes poèmes, Yasser. Ils sont de mieux en mieux._


----------



## gouro

Maître Capello said:


> De meilleurs que quoi ou que qui ? La phrase telle quelle est pour moi boiteuse parce qu'on ne comprend pas ce qui fait exactement l'objet de la comparaison. À la première lecture, j'ai d'ailleurs compris que Yasser en faisait de meilleurs que le locuteur !


Bonjour, en fait, je ne sais pas si mon français est clair pour moi ; je voulais juste dire que, les poèmes qu'Yasser publie sur son blog sont toujours meilleurs ( sans comparaison, il n'y publie que de meilleurs poèmes). Donc, si tel est le cas, on aura, pour éviter la répétition de poèmes, cette phrase : il en publie toujours de meilleurs. Je ne compare pas ici, les poèmes qu'il publie à ceux d'une autre personne. Est-ce que je me fais comprendre ? Je ne fais que qualifie ses poèmes de meilleurs, en remplaçant" poèmes" par le pronom en, mais en gardant meilleurs et le verbe" publier". Selon Chimel, l'impression" maladresse" est personnelle, et là je suis bien d'accord avec lui/elle, même si le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle. La phrase est grammaticalement correcte. C'est ce côté correcte que je voulais entendre dans la bouche de francophones natifs.


Maître Capello said:


> Au fait, Yasser écrit-il lui-même ces poèmes ou ne fait-il que les mettre sur son blog ? Selon le cas, le verbe _publier_ n'est peut-être pas le plus adapté.


Cet Yasser n'écrit pas de poèmes, mais il en publie sur son blog, surtout ceux qui sont beaux, et  non mauvais.


Maître Capello said:


> Si le but du commentaire est de dire que les poèmes publiés par Yasser sont de mieux en mieux, je dirais :


Oui, les poèmes qu'il publie sont de mieux en mieux : chaque jour ou semaine, il en publie un voire deux, de meilleur.
_Merci pour tes poèmes, Yasser. Ils sont de mieux en mieux._
Oui, cela aussi est une autre possibilité, mais ce n'est pas l'expression " mieux en mieux" que je voulais, mais celle-ci " meilleurs", chacun son style 🙂
En tout cas, merci beaucoup à vous tous


----------



## Bezoard

Vous dites que vous ne comparez pas, mais "meilleur" entraîne nécessairement une comparaison et il faut que la phrase permette de comprendre cette comparaison, avec quoi elle se fait. 
On pourrait dire, s'agissant des poèmes, qu'ils sont "meilleurs de semaine en semaine" : la comparaison est que les poèmes de cette semaine sont encore meilleurs que ceux des semaines passées.
Mais dire "meilleurs" tout court ne me permet pas de comprendre votre phrase. Ce n'est pas une question de style, mais une question de clarté et quand même un peu de grammaire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Vous dites que vous ne comparez pas, mais "meilleur" entraîne nécessairement une comparaison


Exactement, parce que _meilleur_ est un *comparatif*. S'il n'y a aucune comparaison, il faut employer l'adjectif simple (_bon_). Par exemple : _Vos poèmes sont toujours aussi bons / très bons_.


----------



## JClaudeK

gouro said:


> je voulais juste dire que, les poèmes qu'Yasser publie sur son blog sont toujours meilleurs ( sans comparaison, il n'y publie que de meilleurs poèmes). Donc, si tel est le cas, on aura, pour éviter la répétition de poèmes, cette phrase : il en publie toujours de meilleurs. Je ne compare pas ici, les poèmes qu'il publie à ceux d'une autre personne.


On va peut-être y arriver.   
 "_Merci pour tes poèmes, Yasser. Tu n'*en* publies que l*es* meilleurs." _
Est-ce que ça correspond à ce que tu veux dire ?


----------



## gouro

JClaudeK said:


> On va peut-être y arriver.
> "_Merci pour tes poèmes, Yasser. Tu n'*en* publies que l*es* meilleurs." _
> Est-ce que ça correspond à ce que tu veux dire ?


Merci , je prends votre phrase. Il y a au moins le comparatif meilleur et le pronom en dedans, que j'ai employés dans la mienne qualifiée de boiteuse 🙂 .  Je dirais même que c'est cela que je cherchais.


----------



## JClaudeK

gouro said:


> Il y a au moins le comparatif meilleur


"*les* meilleurs" est (même) le superlatif de "bons", mais puisque tu veux faire l'éloge de ces poèmes, il convient ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

Autrement dit, le *superlatif* (_*les* meilleurs_) convient ici parce que c'est un *nom*, mais pas le *comparatif* (_meilleurs_), qui est un *adjectif* et requiert une comparaison explicite.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Autrement dit, le *superlatif* (_*les* meilleurs_) convient ici parce que c'est un *nom*


Vraiment un nom ? 

Pour moi, dans 


> "_Merci pour tes poèmes, Yasser. Tu n'*en* publies que *les* meilleurs." _


"les meilleurs" reste un adjectif puisque  _"poèmes" _est remplacé par "en" dans la phrase: 

"Tu n'*en* publies que les meilleurs."= Tu ne publies que les meilleurs poèmes."


----------



## Bezoard

Ou bien : "Tu n'*en* publies que les meilleurs."= Tu ne publies que les meilleurs des poèmes." ?


----------



## Chimel

Je vous trouve bien sévères et tatillons quand vous dites qu'un comparatif exige un élément de comparaison explicite...

Quand on dit "Tes poèmes sans cesse meilleurs", la comparaison est implicite: meilleurs que les précédents.

C'est ainsi que j'avais spontanément compris la phrase "Tu en publies toujours de meilleurs", qui ne pose pas de problème pour moi.


----------



## JClaudeK

Chimel said:


> la comparaison est implicite: meilleurs que les précédents. C'est ainsi que j'avais spontanément compris la phrase ....


On pouvait aussi comprendre "meilleurs que ceux des autres", donc, non, pour moi la phrase n'était pas claire du tout.


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> "les meilleurs" reste un adjectif puisque _"poèmes" _est remplacé par "en" dans la phrase:
> 
> "Tu n'*en* publies que les meilleurs."= Tu ne publies que les meilleurs poèmes."


C'est un adjectif substantivé vu que _les meilleurs_ signifie_ les meilleurs *poèmes* (de tous tes poèmes)._

On peut d'ailleurs employer n'importe quel superlatif comme sujet, preuve que c'est bien un substantif. Par exemple : _Les meilleurs sont publiés sur ton blog._


----------



## Bezoard

Bien sûr qu'on peut comprendre, c'est d'ailleurs ce que montrent les premières réponses de ce fil. Mais c'est mal dit !
C'est surtout la combinaison de ce "en" et de "meilleurs" qui cloche.
"Tu en publies toujours de meilleurs" me laisse penser qu'il y a du meilleur,... mais aussi probablement du moins bon ! Est-ce bien le sens voulu?


----------



## Locape

Pour ma part, j'avais compris que les poèmes publiés étaient meilleurs que les précédents, ceux de la dernière semaine ou du dernier mois, pas que Yasser ne publiait que les meilleurs poèmes. Tout dépend de ce que tu veux dire :

- Merci Yasser, tes poèmes publiés sont encore meilleurs (= que les miens)

- Merci Yasser, tu ne publies que les meilleurs poèmes (= donc je suis content que le mien en fasse partie ; ou = tu n'en publies aucun de mauvais)

- Merci Yasser, tu en publies toujours de meilleurs (= que la semaine/le mois dernier, la dernière publication)


----------

